
Flat Design: Why to question Nielsen Norman’s research on the design style - ohjeez
https://medium.com/@seandexter1/flat-design-why-you-should-question-nielsen-normans-research-on-the-trendy-design-style-39a991517e02
======
ngrilly
> The difference in visual contrast between the buttons acts as a confounding
> variable.

If you have read the original research, then you should read this post. The
original research title is misleading.

